# Снимки



## Leha (21 Июн 2006)

Здравствуйте, а вы не могли бы вывесить на сайт рентгеновские снимки излечившихся больных ( до и после порцедур). Недавно наткнулся на статью , где доктора Бобыря называют шарлатаном, почему его так называют, и, кстати, называют же его другие мануальшики, им это на руку?


----------



## Admin (21 Июн 2006)

А Вы не могли бы нам всем сообщить - кто так его называет?

И где эту статью можно почитать?

Насколько я знаю Бобырь не позволял так называть своих "коллег". Это ниже своего достоинства. Мое мнение: пошло и низко


----------



## Leha (21 Июн 2006)

http://forums.rusmedserv.com/showthread.php?t=8361&page=2
http://www.pozvonok.ru/forum/bb2/viewtopic.php?p=1279&sid=98b36850671c4231bc9cb243035359a4


----------



## Helen (22 Июн 2006)

Общепринятым считается мнение, что право оценки новых методов лечения в большинстве случаев не может принадлежать отдельным личностям, пусть даже профессионалам и экспертам в своей области. Право судить и давать оценку принадлежит времени. Только длительный (десятилетиями накопленный) опыт лечения с анализом результатов, в том числе отдаленных, могут позволить делать определенные заключения.


----------



## Leha (22 Июн 2006)

а сколько у вас людей в клинике работает?


----------

